
Great Molasses Flood - bloat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood
======
seccess
"In 1919, a tank of molasses in Boston collapsed. Molasses is thick, so you
might think it would flow out slowly, but it didn't. The wave of molasses
swept down the streets too fast to outrun, demolishing buildings and killing
21 people."

From ([https://what-if.xkcd.com/111/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/111/)), where I
originally learned about this event :P

------
bloat
And from the "plus ça change" department - the company that owned the tank
tried to avoid responsibility by claiming that it had been blown up by
anarchists.

------
klenwell
This line from the Wikipedia article is worthy of Bulwer-Lytton consideration:

 _Others had debris hurled at them from the rush of sweet-smelling air._

------
wnoise
It turns out that "Can't run faster than Molasses in January" isn't all that
slow...

------
redwards510
21 dead? It was a Molassacre.

